# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  نصائح وفوائد في تربية الأبناء

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*أخواتي الفاضلات اشتريت بعض الكتب في تربية الأبناء تربية اسلامية في العصر الحديث ، على الرغم أني لم انتهي من قراءتها ، ولكن وجدت بعض الفوائد فاحببت أن يستفدن أمهاتنا وأخواتنا في هذا الملتقى المبارك ، وهذه الفوائد :*


** تأثير الأسرة على الفرد يفوق في آثاره كل مؤسسات المجتمع الأخرى ، بل إن نجاح المؤسسات يتوقف على البيت .*

** روى مسلم :* *أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أتي بشراب . فشرب منه . وعن يمينه غلام وعن يساره أشياخ . فقال للغلام ( أتأذن لي أن أعطي هؤلاء ؟ ) فقال الغلام : لا . والله ! لا أوثر بنصيبي منك أحدا .*
*هكذا ينشأ الطفل فيه قوة رأي ورجاحة عقل بعيدا عن الانهزامية والسلبية و تعويده على تحمل المسئولية .*

** روى البخاري : عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : كنت ألعب بالبنات عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وكان لي صواحب يلعبن معي ، فكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا دخل يتقمعن منه ، فيسربهن إلي فيلعبن معي .*
*الحنان الطبيعي والمرح المتوازن الذي يجدد النشاط ، يحفظ لهم شخصياتهم وتماسكهم الوجداني .*

** اعلمي ان كثرة الكلام _أحيانا_ لا تؤتي أكلها ، في حين الموعظة الحسنة والقدوة الحسنة تؤتي أكلها كل حين بإذن ربها ، روى البخاري :* *كان عبد الله يذكر الناس في كل خميس ، فقال له رجل : يا أبا عبد الرحمن ، لوددت أنك ذكرتنا كل يوم ؟ قال : أما إنه يمنعني من ذلك أني أكره أن أملكم ، وإني أتخولكم بالموعظة ، كما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتخولنا بها ، مخافة السآمة علينا .* 

* *إحساس الطفل بنفسه يأتي من خلال معاملتك له ، ان أشعرته بأنه " طيب " وأحسسته بمحبتك ، فإنه سيكون فكره عن نفسه بأنه طيب ...* 

** ان رأيتي أفعالا منه غير مقبوله ، فأفهميه أن العيب في السلوك وليس فيه كإنسان .*

** فالزوجه الصالحة تشعر أبناءها في كل وقت بحب و احترام أبيهم ، وتؤكد قي أنفسهم الشعور بما يملك من جميل المناقب ، لذلك يحتاج الأب لكي يظفر بصداقة أبنائه إلى عطف زوجته واحترامها له .*

**أسوأ شئ المراقبة المتصلة التي تضايق الطفل وتثقل عليه ، فاترك له شئ من الحرية واجتهد في إقناعه بأن هذه الحرية ستسلب إذا أساء استعمالها ، لا تراقبه و تحاصره ، حتى إذا خالف النظام فذكره بأن هناك رقيبا .*

** الطفل لو تلقى الأمر بلهجه هادئه فسيستجيب بمنتهى الهدوء ، فكلما زاد على الطفل الإلحاح شعر بالرغبة في العناد .*

** التوبيخ قد ينعكس في نفس الطفل فيولد حالة من عدم الاطمئنان ، أو فقدان الثقة بالنفس . لابد من الإقلال من التوبيخ .*

** فالأطفال الذين لا يكلمهم آباؤهم إلا نادرا ينشئون أقل ثقة من الذين يعودهم آباؤهم على الكلام و الحوار الهادئ .*

** لا تجعل ابنك امعه : لا تسارع بحل كل مشاكله واتركه يحاول حلها بنفسه ، ولا تتدخل إلا بعد أن يستنفد جهده وحينها ساعده بالنصح والارشاد ، وبطريقة غير مباشرة .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*·    * *أفضل وسيلة لتعليم الطفل اتخاذ القرار والاستقلالية أن تمنحيه فرصة الاختيار منذ الصغر ، وعليك أن تكون صادق في تخييره وتقبل اختياراته والرضا بها ، و إذا لأثبت جدارته فأثنى عليه وكافئه ، و إن أخفق فلا تؤنبه بل اشرح له بعض الأسباب التي قد تكون سببا في إخفاقه وعلمه كيف يمكن أن يتجنبها مستقبلا .*

*·    * *يواجه الطفل مواقف كثيرة يحتاج فيها لاتخاذ القرار دون التمكن من الرجوع إلى الأهل لأخذ نصائحهم و آرائهم ، فلابد أن يكون الطفل قادر على تقدير الايجابيات والسلبيات لهذا القرار ، ولابد أن تكون لديه مرجعيه ثابتة لا تتغير ولا يختلف عليها في اتخاذ القرار ، وهذا لا يكون إلا إذا كانت مرجعية الطفل تعتمد على الكتاب والسنة ، فإذا طلب منه أحد أقرانه أن يساعده ليغش في الامتحان ، سيتذكر أن الغش حرام وسيتخذ قراره بأن لايفعل ، وينبغي ألا تثقله بالعديد من الأحكام الفقهية التي تتجاوز قدرته على الاستيعاب ، ولكن علمه تدريجيا بالشرح وتوضيح العلة ، وشجعه ليستفسر عما يواجهه وعما يحتاجه .*





[ هذه التلخيصات من كتاب المرشد الأمين في تربية البنات والبنين د. شافع النيادي - بتصرف مني-]

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*·**يميل الطفل بطبيعته إلى العناد ، فإذا شجع والداه هذا الميل فيه نما وازداد ، مثال : تعتقد الأم أن الطفل يرفض الغذاء لأن ليست له شهية فتستمر في الضغط عليه تارة بالحسنى وتارة بالشدة ، ولو أظهرت الأم عدم الاهتمام بما يأكله الطفل أو يرفضه لماتت روح العناد هذه فيه .*

*·**إن قدرة الطفل على الفهم تفوق كثيرا قدرته على الكلام ، وهذا يحمل الناس على الاعتقاد بأن الطفل محدود الإدراك قليل الفهم ، و أنه من السهل التمويه عليه ، إلا أن قدرة الطفل على الفهم كبيرة ، فهو لا يلبث أن يكشف حقيقة الأمور ، مثال ذلك : يخطئ الطفل في قول أو فعل فتنهره أو تضربه والدته ، ولا يفهم الطفل لماذا هذه المعاملة القاسية دون أن تبين والدته وجه الخطأ ، وبالتكرار يفقد قدرته على التمييز بين الخطأ والصواب وبالتدريج يتعلم أن الكذب نجاته من الضرب ، وهذا يفقده الشجاعة والقدرة على قول الحقيقة ، وبذلك ينشأ جبانا كاذبا .* 

*·**يجب أن تعلم الأم أن الإسراف في مكافأة الطفل قد تؤدي به إلى انتظار ( الرشوة ) وفي هذا أيضا فساد لأخلاقه .*

*·**نجعل أطفالنا مطيعين بمجموعة من الخطوات :*
*1- ادفعي طفلك للسلوك الإيجابي من خلال جمل قصيرة إيجابية وبها طلب محدد ، فبدلا من : ( أحسن السلوك ولا ترمي بالكتب ) ،قولي : ( الكتب مكانها الرف ) .*
*2- إلقاء الأوامر طوال اليوم يعمل على توليد المقاومة عند الطفل ،ولكن عندما تعطي سببا منطقيا لتعاونه ، فمن المحتمل أن يتعاون أكثر، فبدلا من : ( اجمع ألعابك ) ،قولي : ( يجب أن تعيد ألعابك مكانها ،وإلا ستضيع الأجزاء أو تنكسر ) ، وإذا رفض الطفل فقولي : ( هيا نجمعها معا ) ،وبذلك تتحول المهمة إلى لعبه .* 
*3**- علقي على سلوكه لا على شخصيته فبدلا من قول : ( ماذا حدث لك ؟ ) أي لاتصفيه بالغباء أو الكسل فهذا يجرح احترام الطفل لذاته ، قولي : ( هذا فعل غير مقبول ) .*
*4- اعترفي برغبات طفلك ، من الطبيعي بالنسبة لطفلك أن يتمنى أن يملك كل لعبة في محل الألعاب ، فبدلا من زجره ووصفه بالطماع قولي : ( أنت تتمنى أن تحصل على كل اللعب ، ولكن اختر لعبة الآن وأخرى للمرة القادمة ) أو اتفقي معه قبل الخروج : ( مهما رأينا فلك طلب واحد أو لعبة واحدة ) .*
*5- استمعي لطفلك عادة لدى الأطفال سبب للشجار فربما عنده سبب منطقي لعدم طاعة الأوامر فربما حذاؤه يؤلمه أو هناك شئ يضايقه .*
*6- حاولي الوصول إلى مشاعره إذا تعامل طفلك بسوء أدب ، فحاولي أن تعرفي ما الشئ الذي يستجيب له الطفل بفعله هذا ، هل رفضت السماح له باللعب على الحاسوب مثلا ؟ وجهي الحديث إلى مشاعره فقولي : ( لقد رفضت أن أتركك تلعب على الحاسوب فغضبت وليس بإمكانك أن تفعل ما فعلت ، ولكن يمكنك أن تقول أنا غاضب ) وبهذا تفرقين بين الفعل والشعور ، وكوني له قدوة بذلك فقولي : ( أنا غاضبة من أختي ، ولذلك سأتصل بها ، ونتحدث لحل المشكلة ) .*
*7- تجنبي التهديدات والرشوة ، إذا كنت تسنخدمين التهديد باستمرار للحصول على الطاعة ، فسيتعلم طفلك أن يتجاهلك حتى تهدديه ، كما أن الرشوة تعلمه أيضا ألا يطيعك ، حتى يكون السعر ملائما .* 
*8- الدعم الإيجابي :عندما يطيعيك طفلك قبليه واحتضنيه أو امتدحي سلوكه : ( ممتاز جزاك الله خيرا عمل رائع ) وسوف يرغب في فعل ذلك ثانية ، ويمكنك أيضا تحدى من السلوكيات السلبية ، عندما تقولين : ( يعجبني أنك تتصرف كرجل كبير ولا تبكي كلما أردت شيئا ) .*


*[ المرجع السابق- بتصرف - ]*

----------


## الحضرمية

بورك فيك وشكر الله لكِ ذلك 
موضوع مهم جداً , وهو في غاية الأهمية

----------


## حفيدة المتولي

جزاكي الله خيرا  اعننا الله  علي خروج هذا الجيل بتربية  سليمه

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيكن أختي الحضرمية .. أختي حفيدة المتولي .. 
الله المستعان في تربية هذا الجيل

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بوركتي وجزيتي خيرا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك فيك الله أختي قلبي مملكة ربي يملكه

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## أم البشرى

لا يسعنا سوى الشكر أيتها الكريمة 
بارك الله فيك على مجهودك

----------


## طالبة فقه

بارك الله فيك
قال الشاعر:
إذا رأيت شباب الحي قد نشؤا 
لا ينقلون قلال الحبر والورقا
ولا تراهم لدى الأشياخ في حلق 
يعون من صالح الأخبار ما اتسقا
فدعهموا عنك واعلم أنهم همج
قد بدلوا بعلو الهمة الحمقا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

الغضب :
والغضب يظهر على الأطفال بصور مختلفة ومتنوعة حسب السن ، فالطفل في الثالثة مثلا يظهر غضبه أحيانا بكثرة البكاء ، والضرب على الأرض بالأقدام ، وربما قذف أغراضه .. أما الطفل في التاسعة فيتخذ موقفا سلبيا عند الغضب فيرفض الأكل ، وينزوي في غرفته مع ظهور علامات عدم الرضا والتسخط عليه ، ولا ينبغي للأب أن ينجرف وراء العاطفة ، فينصاع لرغبات ولده عند غضبه ، فيلبي له كل ما يشاء ، فلا يعرف الولد سوى الصراخ والعويل إذا أراد أن يتحقق له أمر ما ، فإذا تعود الولد هذا السلوك أصبح من الصعب عليه مستقبلا أن يتحمل فوات ملذاته ، وعدم تحقق رغباته فيصطدم بمشكلات الحياة المتنوعة ، فإما أن ييأس وينحرف ، وإما أن يبدأ في التعود والتدريب على هذا النمط الجديد من الحياة ، وهذا صعب بعد النضوج .

ويمكن تلخيص الأسباب الهامة التي تبعث الغضب في الأطفال ، وهي على النحو التالي :
1- الغيرة من الزملاء والإخوة .
2- الفشل في الدراسة والتحصيل .
3- القسوة المفرطة من الوالدين في التربية .
4- عدم إشعار الطفل بالحب .
5- التدليل المفرط الذي يسوق الطفل إلى تحقيق رغباته كلها دون ممانعة .
6- تقليد الطفل لوالده إذا كان كثير الغضب والإنفعال أمام الولد .
7- إصابة الطفل بعاهة من العاهات الجسدية .
فيستحسن للأب المسلم أن يراعي هذه الجوانب و الأسباب التي تدفع ولده إلى الغضب والإنفعال ، وحمايته من الوقوع فيها .


المصدر : كتاب مسؤولية الأب المسلم في تربية الولد في مرحلة الطفولة ، إعداد: عدنان باحارث

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

بارك الله فيكِ

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

وفيك بارك 

*حب التملك :*
*ولهذا المعنى يشير عليه الصلاة والسلام محذرا الاسترسال وراء هذه الرغبة النفسية الجامحة ، فيقول : ((**لو كان لابن آدم واديان من مال لابتغى واديا ثالثا . ولا يملأ جوف ابن آدم إلا التراب)) رواه مسلم ، فهذا الاندفاع وراء إشباع هذه الشهوة لن يتحقق فيشعر صاحبه بالغنى، حتى يصل إلى قبره فيمتلىء جوفه بالتراب .*
*لهذا كان تأصيل الوالد لمفهوم الملكية وحدودها في نفس ولده منذ الطفولة أمرا غاية الأهمية ، فكما هو يعلمه ويدربه على الإنفاق ، ويكره إليه البخل والشح بما عنده ، كذلك يقنعه ويعرفه بحدود ملكيته ، ويؤدبه على احترام ملكيات غيره .*

*الحياء :*
*وينصح ابن الحاج الفاسي الأب أن يستغل هذه الفرصة الجيدة في طبع الولد ، فيأدبه مستعينا على ذلك بكمال حيائه وتمييزه،وفي هذا يقول بعض الحكماء : " الحياء في الصبي يدل على العقل " وهذا الصنف من الصبيان ينفع معهم الكلام والذم عند الإساءة ، فسرعان ما يخجلون ويقلعون عن الأمر القبيح ، ويندمون على فعله ، أمـا الصنـف الآخـر من الصبيان الذين جبلوا على الاستخفاف بالكرامه ، وقلة الحياء و الأدب ، فإن تربيتهم تكون صعبة يحتاج معها المربي إلى التخويف والعقاب بالضرب وغيره عند الإساءة إذا تطلب الأمر .* 


المرجع السابق

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

تحمل المسؤولية :
*روى الإمام البخاري في صحيحه أن أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه- سأل بعض الصحابة عن آية في القرآن الكريم فلم يعرفوا الإجابة ، وكان بينهم عبدالله بن عباس -رضي الله عنه- وهو صغير السن فقال : في نفسي منها شيء يا أمير المؤمنين ، قال عمر : يا أخي قل ولا تحقر نفسك، فأجابه . والشاهد هنا هو تشجيع الولد على الإقدام ، وإعطاؤه الثقة في نفسه ، وهذا كان واضحا من فعل عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه- رغم وجود كبار الصحابة -رضي الله عنهم- في مجلسه .*
*أما في مجال تحمل الولد أعباء أخطائه ليتدرب على تحمل مسؤولية ما يقوم به من أعمال ليؤهل للجزاء ، فيستيقن أنه مجازى بما يعمل : فيمكن أن يبدأ معه من خلال تحميله مسؤولية تنظيف الموقع من السجادة الذي لطخه بالعصير أو الحلوى مثلا ، فيؤمر الولد بتنظيف ذلك المكان بكل جدية وحزم ويعطى الصابون والماء والليفة ليتولى ذلك بنفسه ، فيتعلم أن أعماله التي يقوم بها هو المسؤول الأول عنها .*
*أما الأخطاء التي وقعت له بدون قصد ، أو سابق إرادة ، فإنه لا يعاقب على ذلك ، بل يشرح له ويبين ، ويؤمر بأخذ الإحتياط في المستقبل . كما يحاول الأب أن يثيب الولد بعد اعترافه بخطئه وتحمله لتبعاته ونجاحه في ذلك ، فيعطيه هدية ،ـ أو يظهر له الثناء على عمله ، وأنه راض عنه ، وذلك لئلا يشعر الولد بأن والده يكرهه ، أو يحقد عليه ، بل يتعلم بأن خطئه هذا هو الذي جر عليه غضب والده ، وأن تحمله أعباء خطئه وإصلاحه ما أتلفه أعاد له رضا والده عنه مرة أخرى .*



*المصدر : المرجع السابق .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

البخل :
*ومن الأسباب التي تسوق الطفل إلى اعتياد هذا الطبع القبيح : التعود على ادخار لكل ما يملك دون أي إنفاق ، فالطفل الذي لا يتعود العطاء والبذل منذ صغره يصعب عليه تعوده في كبره ، ويمكن للوالد تعويد ولده الإنفاق عن طريق حثه للتبرع للجمعيات الخيرية ، والهيئات الإسلامية -مثلا- فتنمو عنده روح المسؤولية تجاه المجتمع ، ويتدرب على الإنفاق .*
*كما يمكن للوالد إشراك ولده في الإنفاق على بعض مشتريات البيت واحتياجاته البسيطة ، فيتدرب على الإنفاق و يتعود البذل. ويحاول الأب أن يذم أمامه البخل والشح ويمقته ، ليتكون عند الولد التصور النظري لقبح هذه العادة و أهلها .*
*ولتشجيع الأولاد على أعمال الخير والإنفاق يمكن للأب في بعض الأحيان عندما يجلس لأولاده ويحدثهم أن يسألهم : من تصدق منكم اليوم على مسكين ؟. ربما في المرة الأولى لن يجيبه أحد منهم ، ولكن عندما يعلمون أن أباهم سوف يسألهم ثانية فإنهم عند ذلك يسارعون للإنفاق والبذل والعطاء .*
*ولا يقتصر تعويد الأب ولده على الإنفاق أن يكون فقط على الفقراء والمحتاجين ، بل يعوده السخاء في جميع أحواله كأن ينفق على نفسه بشراء ما يحبه من الحلوى مثلا ، ولا يقتصر على ما يؤمنه الأب منها ، كما يشمل إعطاء الأخوة والأخوات مما يملك من النقود أو الألعاب والحلوى وغيرها ، فتعويد الولد السخاء في هذا يهذب نفسه ويحصل له الاعتدال ، فلا يكون أنانيا ولا يفكر إلا في ملذاته ونفسه ، ولا يكون أيضا مهملا لذاته غافلا عنها .*




*المصدر : المرجع السابق .*

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك .

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

جزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## شيرين عابدين

جزاكم الله كل خير !
وأفيدكم بهذا الرابط لتجربة عملية لتربية الأبناء تربية علمية :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=59146

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيكن 


الكذب :
*يعتبر الكذب من الأعمال القبيحة التي يتصف بها الأطفال ، فيتعلمون ذلك من البيئة حولهم ، فيحصلون على بعض الفوائد من وراء الكذب إما على الوالدين أو الإخوة أو الأقارب أو غيرهم .*
*ولما كان الكذب من الأخلاق المذمومة ، فإن اهتمام الأب المسلم بتخليص ولده من شره يعتبر أمرا هاما جدا .*
*- يلجأ الولد إلى الكذب لأسباب تسوقه إلى ذلك ، فالولد الذي لم تشبع غريزته من امتلاك الألعاب والأدوات ، ولم تتمكن أسرته من تحقيق الإشباع لهذا الجانب في نفسه ، فإنه يلجأ إلى الكذب ، وادعاء ما ليس له ،ليشبع رغبته وميله هذا .وربما يكون أمثل حل لهذه المشكلة حفاظا على الولد من اللجوء إلى الكذب ، هو قيام الأب حسب استطاعته بتأمين بعض احتياجات الأولاد - خاصة من الألعاب - البسيطة والقليلة التكلفة ، مع الجودة في الصناعة والمتانة ، بحيث يمكن أن يحفظ بها الولد أطول مدة ممكنة .*

*- وهناك نوع آخر من الكذب يستخدمه الأطفال يهدف إلى حب الظهور أمام الأقران . وهذا الكذب مذموم أيضا ، ودور الوالد هنا هو أن يواجه ولده بالحقيقة - إن أحس وشعر بأن ولده يفعل هذا - وأن هذا السلوك من الكذب ، والادعاء غير الصحيح ، ثم يحاول بعد ذلك أن يلفته إلى الصفات الحسنة في نفسه والتي ربما خفيت عليه ، ويلفته إلى ما لديه من ممتلكات و ألعاب وغير ذلك، ويشعره بأنه لاداعي للكذب، ويلزمه إن أراد أن يقص على أصدقائه ويخبرهم بما عنده أن يخبرهم بالحقيقة دون كذب ، وإن ترك إخبارهم بذلك كان أفضل وأحسن ، ليتعلم الإخلاص والبعد عن الرياء والسمعة .*

*- ونوع آخر من الكذب يستخدمه الولد ليحمي نفسه من العقاب فإن أخبر والده بالحقيقة ربما عاقبة وعنفه . ولو أن الأب الفطن حاول يعلم أولاده أن الصدق نجاة لهم من العقاب ، فإن الأولاد يسارعون إلى الصدق ويتعودونه إذا أيقنوا أنه سوف ينجيهم من العقاب ،ولا ينبغي للأب أن يسهل لولده الإفلات بكذبه دون أن يشعره بذلك وأن يفهمه بأنه قد كذب، وأن والده علم بذلك ، وهذا لانه نجاح الولد بالكذب يشجعه على المزيد منه ، ويحمسه على تعاطيه .*

*- وإن صدر عن الولد كذب في مواقف مختلفة ، وكاد يكون له عادة فإن علاج هذا المرض أن يعلم عقوبة الله للكاذب و احتقار الناس له وتكذيبهم إياه .*

*- ومن الكذب التمويهي الذي يعمله بعض الأباء وله أثر سيء على الولد يظهر أحيانا عندما يتظاهر الوالد بمعاقبة أحد أولاده لأنه ضرب أخاه الصغير ، فيمثل الأب أنه يضربه وهو في الحقيقة لا يضربه ، فهذا السلوك الخاطئ من الأب يعلم الولد المشتكي الكذب والغش ، إذ يعلم أن والده يكذب عليه ، إلى جانب أن الولد المعاقب هو أيضا يتعلم مشروعية الكذب بهذه الطريقة ، وبهذا الأسلوب الخادع .*




يتبع...

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

والأب يراعي في قضية كذب الأطفال قضية هامة جدا ، وهي أن الطفل لا يدرك الكذب إلا بعد الخامسه من العمر .
*- ويسيطر على الطفل قبل بلوغ السنوات الثلاث خيال واسع ، فيكون كذبه في هذه الفترة غير مقصود أو متعمد ، وهذا النوع من الكذب يسمى ( الكذب التخيلي ) ولا خطر فيه.*

*- كما أن الطفل الصغير في بعض الأحيان لا يفرق بين الخيال والواقع ، فربما رأى مناما أو سمع قصة خيالية فظنها حقيقة واقعية حدثت فعلا ، وهذا النوع من الكذب يسمى ( الكذب الالتباسي ) ، ويزول مع نمو الطفل وكبر سنه .*

*وهذا النوعان من الكذب لا ينبغي معاقبة الولد عليهما ، خاصة الأولاد دون الخامسة فهم لايدركون الحقيقة ، ولا يقصدون الكذب ، ولا بأس على الأب أن يوضح للولد أن هذا من الخيال ، أو أن هذه القصة أو الرواية غير صحيحة ، بل هي خرافية وهكذا ، فإن كبر الولد وزادت خبرته انتهى عن هذه العادة بطبيعته .*



المصدر : كتاب مسؤولية الأب المسلم في تربية الولد في مرحلة الطفولة ، إعداد: عدنان باحارث

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*السرقة :*
*والسرقة عند الأطفال تعد من أكثر مظاهر الانحراف حدوثا . خاصة عند الأطفال دون السادسة من العمر ، فهم لا يعرفون الأشياء التي تخصهم دون الأشياء التي لا تخصهم ، كما أن الطفل لا يدرك شناعة ما أقدم عليه من السرقة وقبح فعلته إلا بعد العاشرة .*
*وتعتبر معرفة الأب لأسباب السرقة عند الأولاد ودوافعها أمرا هاما ، إذ أنه بمعرفته لهذه الأسباب يمكنه أن يضع الحلول المناسبة والكفبلة لحماية الولد من الوقوع في هذا السلوك المنحرف .*
*وسرقة الأطفال من الجيران كثيرا ما تحدث ، وربما سببت قطيعا أو خصاما وشجارا بين أولياء الأمور . فإن ثبت عند الأب أن ولده أخذ شيئا من ممتلكات الجيران ، أو من أطفالهم ، فإن أفضل حل لهذه القضية لتستأصل من أصلها هو إلزام الولد بإرجاع ما أخذ بنفسه ، و الإلحاح عليه في ذلك ، لأنه سوف يستفيد ويتعلم من هذا الدرس الصعب فلا يعود لمثله ، فإن خشي الأب بطش جاره ، أو توقع سوء مقابلته لولده عند إرجاع ما أخذ منهم ، فيستحسن أن يتفاهم مع الجار أولا ، معتذرا عما بدر من ولده ، ومخبرا أنه سوف يأتبه معتذرا ، فلا يزجره ولا يشتد عليه ، بل يحسن مقابلته ويثني عليه حسن اعتذاره ، وإصلاحه لسوء فعلته ، وهذا يعد درسا عمليا جيدا للولد وتهذيبا لنفسه فلا يعود للسرقة بعد ذلك .*
*ويضاف إلى أسباب السرقة ودوافعها عند الأطفال قضية قلة حب الوالدين للطفل وعطفهما عليه ، إذ أن الطفل الذي لا يحصل على هذا العطف والحب من أهله ، فإنه ربما لجأ إلى تعويض هذا النقص بالحصول على أكبر قدر ممكن من الممتلكات ....... ولحماية الطفل من هذا الانحراف يعمل الأب جاهدا على إبراز عواطفه الأبوية تجاه الأولاد . ويشعرهم بذلك ، وأنه يحبهم ، ويكون ذلك من خلال ملاطفتهم ، وعناقهم ، وتقديم الهدايا لهم ، والجلوس معهم والتحدث إليهم في أوقات مختلفة .*





*المصدر : المرجع السابق .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

الكبر :

*و إن ظن الولد أنه أفضل من أصحابه وزملائه وإخواته وأنه متميز عنهم ، فإن الأب يحاول استئصال هذا الاعتقاد بأن يبين للولد مميزات زملائه وإخوته ، وأنهم متفوقون عليه في كذا وكذا ....ويحذر الأب عند استخدام هذا الأسلوب أن يتعدى حدود الاعتدال في بيان قدرات وطاقات الولد ، إذ أن التمادي في استنقاص الولد ، والتطرف في هذا الأسلوب ربما ساق الولد إلى الشعور بالنقص ، وهذه آفه أخرى تحتاج إلى علاج جديد ،،، بل يعطيه من البيان ما يحتاج إليه لتستقيم نفسه ، وتعتدل تصرفاته .*
*والأطفال الذين يفتخرون على أقرانهم بمميزات خلقية كالجمال ، أو الطول ، أو القوة ، أو فكرية كالذكاء ، فإن دور الوالد في علاج هذا هو أن يوضح للولد أن هذه الصفات وغيرها من نعم الله التي أكرمه بها ، وليست هي من كسب الولد .*
*كما أن من أصيب بعاهة في جسده ، أو بلاهة في طبعه ، أو غير ذلك هي من أمور القضاء والقدر التي ليس للإنسان فيها دخل ، فلا يذم بسببها ولا يستنقص ، بل الواجب هو الرضا بما قسم الله .*
*ويسلك الوالد مع ولده هذا الأسلوب مدللا ومرشدا ومبينا نعم الله سبحانه وتعالى المتنوعة ، وأن الفضل له وحده دون سواه ، فإذا تيقن الولد هذا ذهب عنه ما يجده في نفسه من الكبر والتعالي والغطرسة .*
*ولمزيد من تدريب الولد على التواضع وذم الكبر فإن الوالد يكلفه أحيانا لبس الردئ من الثياب ، وأكل الخشن من الطعام ، والنوم على الحصير ، فلا يحس بالتميز على غيره من الأولاد ، ولا يستنكر أو يزدري نعم الله علبه .*






المصدر : المرجع السابق

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليك
فوائد هامة للآباء والمربين, نفع الله بها..

متابعين أختنا الفاضلة.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيك أختي التوحيد 

كيف أصرف الأطفال عن الغزو الفكري الذي يحاصرهم؟

http://www.alukah.net/Fatawa_Counsels/0/33209/

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاك الله خيرا أختنا أم عليّ




> بارك الله فيك
> قال الشاعر:
> إذا رأيت شباب الحي قد نشؤا 
> لا ينقلون قلال الحبر والورقا
> ولا تراهم لدى الأشياخ في حلق 
> يعون من صالح الأخبار ما اتسقا
> فدعهموا عنك واعلم أنهم همج
> قد بدلوا بعلو الهمة الحمقا


نعمت الأبيات ...فمن يعيها؟؟

للأسف صرنا نسمع اليوم كلمة (صغار) (ما يفهمون) (كثير عليهم) حتى ملت الآذان والله المستعان

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
**هذه نصائح مميزة للدكتور. طارق الحبيب :*


طفلك يكذب كثيراً.... أنت شديد المحاسبة!

طفلك لايملك الثقة بالنفس .... انت لاتشجعه!

طفلك ضعيف الكلام ...... أنت لاتحاوره!

طفلك يسرق ..... أنت لم تعوده على البذل والعطاء!

طفلك جبان ..... انت تدافع عنه!

طفلك لايحترم الاخرين .... أنت لا تخفض صوتك معه!


طفلك غاضب طوال الوقت ... انت لاتمدحه!

طفلك بخيل ...انت لاتشاركه!

طفلك يعتدي على غيره ..أنت عنيف!

طفلك ضعيف ..أنت تستخدم التهديد!

طفلك يغار .....أنت تهمله!

طفلك يزعجك .... أنت لا تقبله او تضمه!

طفلك لايطيعك ..... أنت تكثر الطلب!

طفلك منطوي.....انت مشغول عنه! 






منـــــــــــــ  ــقول

----------


## ام محمد ابراهيم رضوان

بالفعل تربية الاطفال شي ليس بالساهل او بالصعوبه البالغه ولكنها تحتاج وقت طويل وطولة بال وانا اعاني من هذا الشي 

اشكرك على الموضوع الطيب

----------


## مروة عاشور

انتقاء مميز ونافع
شكر الله لكِ جهدكِ وبارك فيكِ, ونفع بكِ.

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

بارَكَ اللهُ فيكِ أُختَنا الغالية، بصّرتِني -بفضلِ اللهِ- بكثيرٍ منَ الأخطاءِ الّتي أقعُ فيها أثناءَ تعامُلِي معَ أخِي...

لمّا أنتهِ منَ القراءَةِ بعد،
بإذنِ اللهِ لي عودَة...

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله في الجميع ,, فعلا نحتاج تعلم كيفية تربية الجيل الجديد في زمن الفتن تربية على منهج أهل السنة والجماعة على العقيدة الصحيحة ، الله المستعان

----------


## أم التوائم

> *
> *
> *هذه نصائح مميزة للدكتور. طارق الحبيب :*
> 
> 
> طفلك يكذب كثيراً.... أنت شديد المحاسبة!
> 
> طفلك لايملك الثقة بالنفس .... انت لاتشجعه!
> 
> ...


رائعة جدا! بارك الله فيك
نرجو المزييييييييييي  ييييد فالموضوع حقا مفيد

----------


## أم التوائم

أختي الفاضلة هل هذا الكتاب متوفر  في النت
((كتاب مسؤولية الأب المسلم في تربية الولد في مرحلة الطفولة ، إعداد: عدنان باحارث))

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> أختي الفاضلة هل هذا الكتاب متوفر  في النت
> ((كتاب مسؤولية الأب المسلم في تربية الولد في مرحلة الطفولة ، إعداد: عدنان باحارث))


الله أعلم ، ولكن للمؤلف موقع على الشبكة

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

الأخلاق مع العلماء :
http://majles.alukah.net/t84552/

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*الأخلاق مع الوالدين :

- حب الوالدين واحترامهما ومعرفة قدرهما أمر واجب على الأبناء ..

- وقد جاء التحذير الشديد من عقوق الوالدين وإغضابهما ، فقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : ( ثلاثة لا يدخلون الجنة : العاق لوالديه ، والديوث ، ورجلة النساء ) 
لهذا كان لزاما على الأب المسلم أن يحمي أولاده من هذا العقاب الشديد عند الله ، بأن يربيهم تربية حسنة ، فيعرفهم حدود الله ، وأسباب غضبه ومقته ، ويساعدهم ويعينهم على بره ..

- وهذه القضايا والحقوق لا يمكن أن يفهمها الولد الصغير ، ويدرك أبعادها من خلال التوجيه والإرشاد النظري فقط ، خاصة إن كان الولد دون سن التمييز ، بل إن الإرشاد العملي التطبيقي أمام الولد أكبر تعليم ، وأفضل بيان ؛ فالوالد الذي يقبل والده ووالدته في يديهما ورأسيهما أمام نظر الولد ، يعلم الولد هذا الفعل ويدربه عليه عمليا .

- ويحاول الأب قدر المستطاع أن يجنب أولاده سماع النزاع أو الشجار بينه وبين الأم ، فإن هذا يؤلمهم ، إلى جانب أنه يضعف الثقة بهما ، لما يرونه من التناقض بين التوجيهات التي يسمعونها منهما ، وبين سلوكهما تجاه بعضهما البعض .





- المصدر: مسؤولية الأب المسلم-*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

* الأخلاق مع الأخوة والأخوات :

- يمتد دور الأب ومسؤوليته مع الأولاد ليشمل تقوية أواصر المحبة والتآلف بينهم ، ونبذ الشحناء والتباغض إذ أنه كثيرا ما تحدث الشحناء ، والغيرة ، والتنافس ، والحسد بين الإخوة والأخوات .

- لهذا كان دور الأب هاما في التخفيف من حدة التوتر والغيرة بين الأولاد ؛ إذ أن إزالة الغيرة والحسد بالكلية من الأطفال لا يمكن أن يتم ..

- ويعتبر نجاح الأب في تدريب الأولاد على العيش معا في جو من الوئام والتآلف مؤشرا جيدا لإمكانية نجاح هؤلاء الأولاد في العيش مع غيرهم في المجتمع عندما يخرجون للحياة العامة .

- فإذا رأى الطفل أن بعض الاهتمام والامتياز انصرف إلى غيره من الإخوة غار وغضب . وليس أمام الأب المسلم لحل هذه المشكلة سوى الاجتهاد في توزيع حبه وعطفه على جميع الأولاد بالتساوي ، وقبولهم جميعا على علاتهم ، ولا يفرق بينهم ، حتى وإن أظهر بعضهم أدبا أكثر من الآخرين ، ولا يعقد بينهم المقارنات ؛ إذ أن عقد المقارنات بين الأبناء يزيد من تنافسهم وغيرتهم من بعضهم البعض ، ويربي فيهم الأحقاد والضغائن ، ولا فائدة من وراء ذلك .

- وتعتبر الغيبة والنميمة من الأعمال الممقوتة ، وكثيرا ما يلجأ إليها الأولاد فيذمون بعضهم بعضا عند الوالدين ، وواجب الأب هنا هو كفهم عن ذلك ، وعدم الاستماع إلى شئ من هذا الباطل ، ويذكرهم بالله ويعرفهم بالغيبة ، وما ورد في القرآن والسنة من مقتها وذمها .

- فإن حدث من الولد - بعد التنبيه والزجر - أن اغتاب أحد إخوته ، أو ذكره بسوء ، أمر بأن يعتذر له ، ويتأسف لما بدر منه ، فإن هذا الأسلوب ينتزع الغيبة انتزاعا من الولد ، لما في ذلك من الجهد النفسي الكبير الذي يقدمه الولد عندما يعتذر لأخيه عن خطئه . كما يؤمر بالإضافة إلى الاعتذار أن يدعو لأخيه ويستغفر له حتى يحس أنه كفر عن هذا الجرم . ولا بأس في بعض الأحيان أن يؤمر الولد بالصدقة إذا أخطأ أو أذنب . ويراعي الأب في كل هذا أن يكون هو قدوة صالحة لأولاده فلا يسمعون منه غيبة ، أو ذكرا سيئا عن أحد .





- المصدر السابق -*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

الأخلاق مع الأقارب :

- يجب أن تقدم للأولاد في قوالب عملية بجانب التوجيهات النظرية ، لتكون أكثر رسوخا وتمكنا في نفوس الأولاد .

- ويمكن للأب المسلم في هذا المجال أن ينتهج مع أولاده أساليب شتى ، وطرقا متنوعة ، تؤصل مبدأ صلة الرحم . ومن أهم هذه الأساليب والوسائل :
الزيارات بين الأقارب ، فيتخير الأب الوقت المناسب لزيارة الجد والجدة ... ويصطحب معه الأولاد ، خاصة المميزين منهم ، ويحاول أن تكون زيارة الجد والجدة زيارة دائمة ومتكررة ، لا تفصل بينها فواصل زمنية طويلة ، إذ أن حقهما كبير ...

- ويحاول الأب أن يشوق الأولاد لزيارة الجد والجدة بالآيات والأحاديث والآثار ، ويذكرهم بفضل هذه الزيارات ، وأجرها عند الله ، ولا يغفل مكافأتهم إن أحسنوا التأدب في الزيارة ، فإن كبار السن لا يحتملون عادة إزعاج الأطفال ، وكثرة حركاتهم .

- ولو أحس الأب بملل الأولاد من الزيارة ، وخشي أن يتبرموا من الجلوس مع الكبار ، والاستمتاع إلى حديثهم الذي لا يفهمونه ، فإن الأب يأمر الأولاد باصطحاب بعض ألعابهم البسيطة المسلية ليلتهوا بها حتى نهاية الزيارة ، أو يؤمن الأب بعض الألعاب في بيت الجد والجدة ليتسلى بها الأولاد أثناء الزيارة ، وهذا إذا كان الأولاد لا يستمتعون بحديث الجد والجدة ، أما إن كانوا يرغبون في حديثهما ، ويتشوقون إليه وللزيارة ، فإنه من العبث وقلة الحياء أن يلتهى عنهما بالألعاب أو غيرهما .

- ولا يقسو الأب على أولاده ، ويجبرهم على هذه الزيارة ، خاصة إن كانت مملة فعلا ، بل يحاول أن يأخذ بعضهم دون بعض بالترتيب ، ويكثر من مكافأتهم وترغيبهم بالأجر والمثوبة ، ويلحق هذه الزيارة ببرنامج ممتع مثل الخروج إلى النزهة أو الذهاب إلى حديقة الحيوان ....




- يتبع إن شاء الله -

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
- ويحاول الأب أن يوجه الأولاد إلى إحسان النية والقصد قبل القيام بالزيارة والخروج لها ؛ بأن تكون نيتهم لله خالصة ، فيسألهم : ( لماذا نزور العم فلانا ) ؟ فيقولون : ( لأن الله أمرنا بذلك ) ، ويركز الأب على هذا الجانب ليقوي صلتهم بالله عز وجل ، ويدربهم في نفس الوقت على تحسين القصد والنية ، خاصة وأن مقصد الولد في هذه الزيارة يكون للعب مع ابن عمه فلان ، أو لركوب دراجته الجديدة ، أو للعب بالكرة ، أو لغير ذلك من المقاصد .

- وليتجنب الأب وقوع شغب من أولاده ، أو إزعاج للمضيف يفضل أن يأخذ على الأولاد المواثيق والعهود ، بأن يلتزموا الأدب والاحترام ، وأن يتجنبوا الإزعاج والمشاغبات ...

- فإن صدر من أحد الأولاد مخالفة ومشاغبة مع أولاد العم ، عاقبه الأب بما يستحق ، ومنعه من الزيارة المقبلة ؛ ليعتبر هو وباقي الإخوة .

- وللزيارات الرسمية بين الأقارب مثل الولائم ، والدعوات ، والعقيقة ، وغيرها من الدعوات الرسمية دورها في تقوية أواصر المحبة بين الأقارب ، ولهذا فإن الوالد يجتهد في حضورها ، وأخذ الأولاد إليها ، وذلك لإجابة الدعوة ، وصلة الرحم ، والتقاء الأولاد مع الأقارب من الصغار والكبار ، وليتعرفوا عليهم ، ويعتادوا رؤيتهم ، فقد أقر الرسول  هذه الزيارات وحث عليها ، قال أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه : ( أبصر النبي  نساء وصبيانا مقبلين من عرس ، فقام ممتنا ، فقال اللهم أنتم من أحب الناس إلي )  رواه البخاري 
فهذا إقرار منه عليه الصلاة والسلام بمشروعية اصطحاب الأطفال إلى الأعراس ، وحضورهم اجتماع الناس والأقارب .



- يتبع إن شاء الله -*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

- ويراعي الأب تنبيه أولاده على الأخطاء التي يمكن أن يشاهدوها عند أقاربهم من الذين لا يعتمدون منهج التربية الإسلامية الصحيح ، فإن سألوه عن بعض الممارسات التي شاهدوها ، فإنه لا بد من إقرار الحق ، وبيان الخطأ إن وجد .

- ولا تقتصر صلة الأرحام على الزيارات فقط ، بل يدخل فيها كل خير يمكن إيصاله إليهم من مال ، أو هدية ، أو معروف ، أو كلمة طيبة ، أو غير ذلك من البر حتى السلام ، فقد ورد في الحديث : ( بلوا أرحامكم ولو بالسلام ) .


الأخلاق مع الأصدقاء :

- يتأثر الإنسان - رجلا كان أو طفلا - بالأصدقاء والقرناء ، ولا يمكن أن يظن عدم حدوث هذا التأثر ، دليل ذلك قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام واصفا أثر الجليس الصالح ، وجليس السوء : ( أنما مثل الجليس الصالح والجليس السوء ، كحامل المسك ونافخ الكير ، فحامل المسك ، إما أن يحذيك وإما أن تبتاع منه ، وإما أن تجد منه ريحا طيبة ، ونافخ الكير ، إما أن يحرق ثيابك ، وإما أن تجد ريحا خبيثة ) ...

- ولما كان تأثير الصاحب والجليس بهذه الدرجة ، فإن تأثير الأطفال بعضهم في بعض أكثر تحققا ومضاء ، إذ ( تعتبر جماعات الرفاق من أشد الجماعات تأثيرا على تكوين أنماط السلوك الأساسية لدى الطفل ) ..



*

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

أحسنتِ، أحسن الله إليكِ، وجزاكِ الله عنّا كُلّ خيرٍ ..

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

اللهم آمين ،، بارك الله فيك ، هذه التلخيصات من كتاب مسؤولية الأب المسلم في تربية الولد في مرحلة الطفولة ، إعداد: عدنان باحارث

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
- ولا شك أن تكوين محيط اجتماعي صالح خير للولد في مثل هذه الظروف التي تعيشها الأمة الإسلامية اليوم يعد أمرا صعبا شاقا ، ولكنه ليس بالمستحيل المتعذر الوقوع والتحقق ؛ إذ يمكن للأب المسلم أن يجعل من بيته ، وبيوت بعض أقاربه وأصحابه ، مجتمعا صالحا يمارس فيه الأولاد السلوك الإسلامي السوي ، حتى يشتد عودهم ، وتقوى إرادتهم ، ويملكوا القدرة على التمييز بين الخبيث والطيب ، ثم يمكنوا بعد ذلك من الدخول والمشاركة في المحيط الاجتماعي العام الذي لابد لهم منه .

- ويسعى الأب جادا في تكوين ذلك المجتمع والمحيط الصغير الصالح من أقربائه وجيرانه وأصدقائه الصالحين ، الذين انتهجوا المنهج الإسلامي اعتقادا وسلوكا ، فيعمل على توطيد العلاقات معهم ، والإكثار من الزيارات واللقاءات . ويمكن أن يحقق ذلك من خلال الاتفاق على تنظيم زيارات دورية أسبوعية منتظمة يلتقي فيها الكبار على حدة ، ويمارس الأطفال معا نشاطاتهم وألعابهم على حدة ، بعيدا عن ضغط الكبار وتوجيهاتهم المباشرة ، فيعيشون بعض الوقت في جو من الحرية والانطلاق .

- وإن حصل أن وجدت علاقة بين الولد وأحد الأولاد من غير الصالحين ، وخشي الأب أن يؤثر على ولده سلبيا ، وعجز عن توجيهه إلى الخير ، أو لم يتمكن من ذلك ، فإن عليه أن يسارع بتنبيه ولده إلى وجوب قطع علاقته به وأن لا يخالطه مبينا له ضرر ذلك الولد عليه ...




- يتبع إن شاء الله -*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
الأخلاق مع الخدم :

- يتأثر الأولاد بالأسلوب والطريقة التي يعامل بها الخدم في البيت ، فإن كان أسلوب التعامل معهم هو الاحتقار والسخرية والاستعلاء عليهم لفقرهم وحاجتهم أو لاختلاف جنسياتهم ، فإن الأولاد قطعا يسلكون نفس الأسلوب والطريقة في معاملتهم ...

- ويفضل للأب أن يقلل من احتكاك الولد بالخدم قدر المستطاع ، فإن الخدم عادة يقل بينهم الصالحون ، ويكثر فيهم الجهل ، وتكون الفائدة من الاحتكاك بهم قليلة جدا ، إن لم تكن معدومة ، لهذا ينصح الأب بعزل الولد عنهم قدر الإمكان ، خاصة الإناث منهم ، وعليه أن يستبعد الفاسد منهم ، ولا يتهاون في ذلك ، فخطرهم ... على الأولاد كبير ، ولا يعتذر بأنه جيد الخدمة ومتقن لعمله فإن احتمال إفساده لأخلاق الأولاد أعظم بكثير من الإخفاق الذي يمكن أن يحصل في المنزل بسبب إخراجه ، والاستغناء عن خدماته .

- ويراعي الأب عند اختياره للخادم أن يكون :
 كبيرا في السن ، فالكبير أعقل وأكثر ضبطا لأفعاله وسلوكه ،
ويراعي أيضا تدينه ، وأداءه للصلاة واستقامته ،
وأن يكون من المتزوجين . ولا بأس أن تعمل زوجته خادمة لأهل البيت إن كانت هي الأخرى من المستقيمات ، والمتقيدات بالأحكام الشرعية ، والحجاب ، فيخصص لهما الأب مكانا منعزلا في المنزل .




- يتبع إن شاء الله - 


*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
آداب الطريق :

- فالأخلاق لا يمكن أن تكون تصورات ذهنية لا واقع لها ولا تطبيق ، فإنها بذلك تتفلت وتندثر ، ولا يمكن أن تثبت إلا بالممارسة والمداومة عليها .

- فإذا كان الأب مع الولد في الطريق وشاهد فقيرا رث الثياب ، حافي القدمين ، تظهر عليه علامات المسكنة والضعف ، هنا يسأل الأب ولده - بعد أن يلفت نظره إلى هذا المسكين - ويقول له : ( ما رأيك يا ولدي في هذا الرجل ؟ ) ، فيجيبه الولد : ( هذا رجل فقير وسخ الثياب ) ، فيقول له الأب : ( أما تعلم يا ولدي أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( رب أشعث مدفوع بالأبواب ، لو أقسم على الله لأبره )) ، يا بني ما يدريك أن هذا الفقير له عند الله منزلة عظيمة ، وما يدريك أنه لو سأل الله شيئا لاستجاب له .
هذا الأسلوب التوجيهي للولد يعلمه عدم احتقار غيره ، حتى وإن كان من الخاملين الضعفاء ، ويعلمه أيضا أن الميزان عند الله التقوى والإخلاص ، لا المظهر وحسن الثياب ، كما أن تفضيل الناس بعضهم على بعض غيب لا يعلمه إلا الله .

- أما ما يتعلق بالسلبيات التي يمكن أن تؤثر على الولد في طريقه ، وما يشاهده في الشارع ... هذه المنكرات والمسالب لابد للأب المسلم أن يكون له مع ولده موقف واضح منها ؛ إذ أن الولد يسمع من أبيه كلاما جميلا عن الإسلام وآدابه ، وحسن السيرة والمعاملة ، فإذا خرج إلى الشارع وجد تناقضا تاما بين ما يسمع وما يرى ، فلو قدر أن عاش الولد فترة من الزمن على هذا الحال دون توضيح أو إرشاد من المربي ، وقع في نفسه جواز مخالفة القول للعمل ، وأن هذه المثاليات التي تقال ليست للتطبيق في الشارع ، وأن هؤلاء الناس ليسوا مطالبين بهذه الآداب والأحكام الشرعية .
وهذا التصور المنحرف إن وقع في نفس الولد كان كافيا لانحرافه بالكلية وضياع جهد التربية والتعليم ، وما هلك أكثر المسلمين وضلوا إلا لمخالفة أقوالهم ومعتقداتهم لواقع حياتهم وأفعالهم .
والحل في هذه القضية لا يكون بعزل الولد عن المجتمع بالكلية ، فهذا أمر لا طائل وراءه ، ولا يمكن تحقيقه ، وليس هو بالحل السليم ، حتى وإن أمكن تحقيقه . ولكن الذي يطالب به الأب ويسعى لتحقيقه هو :
حماية الولد من تأثير الشارع قدر المستطاع ، وفي حدود الإمكانات البشرية المتاحة ، دون تكلف أو تفريط ، فيحاول دائما تعريف الولد بالنماذج الصالحة التي يصادفها في الطريق ، وتعريفه أيضا بالنماذج المنحرفة التي يراها ، ويعلمه ويدربه على ذلك بالتكرار حتى تصبح لديه القدرة على التمييز بين الخطأ والصواب ، وبين من يمثل الإسلام واقعا في حياته ، وبين المفرط المسيىء ، ويحاول أن يغسل ما يقع في ذهن الولد من تصورات ، وأفكار منحرفة ، أو شبهة مما تلقيه الجاهلية في داخل المجتمع المسلم ، فيرد على هذه الشبهات ، ويرد تلك التصورات الخاطئة مستعينا في كل هذا بقوة الله وعونه ، ومتبرئا من حوله وقوته ، فإن هذه المهمة الشاقة لا يقدر عليها إلا من وفقه الله تعالى ، وأراد به وبذريته الخير .



- يتبع إن شاء الله -*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*آداب المجلس :


- يبدأ نظريا بالبيان والتعليم ، ثم يمارس عمليا ، فيترك الأب للولد فرصة لتطبيق ما أرشده إليه في هذا المجال ، فإن كان الأب في انتظار شخص ما ، أو قريب ما ، أوكل إلى الولد استقباله بعد أن يكون قد عرفه الأسلوب الحسن والطريقة المثلى في ذلك ، مع إرشاده إلى المكان المراد استقبال الضيف فيه .

- ويحاول الأب أن يراقب الولد عن كثب ؛ ليعرف مدى نجاحه في التطبيق ، ويرشده إلى الأخطاء التي عملها إن وجدت مع مكافأته ، وبهذا الأسلوب يتدرب الولد على مخالطة الناس ، وتتكون لديه القدرة على التفاهم والجرأة ، فلا يهاب الغريب ، ولا يخجل من الضيف .

- ويعود الأب ولده أدب المجلس فإذا حضر الكبار استمع إلى حديثهم ... فلا يتكلم إلا عند الحاجة وإذا طلب منه ، وهذا الأدب يُعلمه الأب لولده ، وينبهه عليه ، فلا يكثر الكلام واللغط في المجلس ، فهذا من قلة الحياء .

- ومن آداب المجلس أيضا تعويد الولد وتدريبه على آداب العطاس والتثاؤب ، فإن الولد إن لم يتعلم تلك الأداب والسنن ، ويتدرب عليها ربما فتح فاه أمام الناس داخل المجلس بصورة قبيحة ، وربما عطس أو سعل في وجه أحد الجالسين فأصاب بعضهم من الرذاذ المتطاير إلى جانب رفع الصوت بتركه تخمير وجهه ،وهذا لا شك من سوء الأدب ، وقبح التصرف .
والولد لا يعاتب في ذلك إن لم يكن قد أدب ووجه إلى الأسلوب الصحيح عندما تعتريه هذه الأحوال البشرية الطبيعية ، إنما يعاتب المربي .

- ولا ينسى الأب تحفيظ ولده الدعاء المأثور عند ختام المجلس ... وهذا التعويد يكون بالقدوة ، فلا يقوم الأب من مجلس في البيت أو غيره إلا ويقول هذا الدعاء ، رافعا به صوته ليتعلمه الولد ويقتدي بأبيه ، فإن نسي الولد ذكره .

- ولابد من ملاطفة الأولاد في المجلس ، خاصة الصغار منهم ، وعدم تحقيرهم ، أو طردهم من المجلس ، فقد كان بعض الأطفال الصغار يحضرون مجلس الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ...






المصدر : مسؤولية الأب المسلم إعداد عدنان باحارث*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

حكم تفتيش الأب لجوالات أبنائه

للعلامة الشيخ صالح الفوزان حفظه الله.


http://t.co/PFXpiKljiO

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*" قل لأبنائك :
 ناموا حتى نصحو لصلاة الفجر ، و سيكون همّهم دائما للآخرة
 و لاتقل لهم ؛ ناموا غداً مدرسة ، حتى لايصبح همهم للدنيا .

 تجارب واقعية في التربية "*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيك

----------


## حياتي عطاء

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيك حياتي عطاء

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*هام جدا ، كيفية تعليم الطفل الصلاه رائعه جداً* 
*ينصح بسماعها*
*وهذه مقتبسات من محاضرة للدكتور علي الشبيلي عن تربية الأولاد على الصلاة ..*


*تعليم الأولاد الصلاة - مرحلة الطفولة المبكرة من 3- 5 سنوات*

http://bit.ly/1IxL30g

*تعليم الأولاد الصلاة - مرحلة الطفولة المتوسطة من 5- 6 سنوات*

http://bit.ly/1QJfxh5

*تعليم الأولاد الصلاة - الطفولة المتأخرة*
*من 7- 10 سنوات*
http://bit.ly/1QJfB0a


*تعليم الأولاد الصلاة - مرحلة المراهقة*
http://bit.ly/1QJfd1M* ..*



*منــقول*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تربية الأطفال والتواصل الجيد معهم:*
http://www.alukah.net/fatawa_counsels/0/93787/

----------


## أم أروى المكية

أحسنت أحسن الله إليك ، لا فض فوك .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
**♦ ملخص السؤال:**سيدة متزوجة تسأل عن أفضل الأوقات لحل الواجبات المدرسية مع ابنها، خاصة أنه يُعاني مِن فرط الحركة.


**الجواب
**أُرحِّب بك سيدتي الفاضلة، ونسأل الله أن تكونَ شبكة الألوكة والعاملون فيها عند حُسن ظنكم.

**أختي الحبيبة، لا شك أن تربية الأبناء مهمة جليلة وخطيرة وصعبة في نفس الوقت؛ لذا علينا الاستعانة بالله أولًا،
 والتحلِّي بالصبر مع الحزم والحنان المطلوبين في تعامُلنا مع الأبناء، وخصوصًا عندما نَبدأُ في المرحلة التعليمية والمذاكَرة.


**هناك نقاطٌ عديدةٌ علينا أن نهتمَّ بها أثناء المذاكرة:


**• تجهيز مكان مُلائم للمذاكرة، ومريح للطفل، وجيد في الإضاءة.

**• تثبيت موعد المذاكرة، إما بعد المدرسة مباشرة أو بعد الغداء؛ (حسب الأنسب لك وللطفل)، ومِن المهم أن يَلتزمَ به الجميعُ.

**• الابتعاد عن أي مُشتِّتات؛ كالتلفاز أو التليفونات أو ضجيج الشارع، وخصوصًا أنه قليل التركيز وسريع التشتُّت.

**• كوني متابعةً جيدةً للمناهج الدراسية عن طريق سؤاله عن واجباته، والمطالَعة يوميًّا على أجندة المدرسة الخاصة بالطفل.

**• لا تقومي أبدًا بالواجب بدلًا منه، ولكن مِن الممكن أن تُقدِّمي له المساعَدة أو الإرشادات للوصول للنتيجة المطلوبة.

**• حفِّزيه على المذاكَرة عن طريق مكافأته بما يُحبُّ، وإخبار مَن حوله بمهاراته وتفوُّقه، كلُّ هذا يُشجِّعه على المواصَلة.

**• أيضًا لا ننسى دور الدعاء بأن يَحفظه الله، ويَهديه ويُعينك على التعامل الصحيح معه هو وإخوته.

**• أثناء المذاكرة عليك تقسيم الواجبات لأجزاء، ووضع فترات راحة بينها، حتي يتسنَّى له التركيز وعدم الشُّعور بالمَلَل.

**• حاولي أثناء المذاكرة أن تُرَكِّزي معه قدْرَ المستطاع، وتتفرَّغي له، ولكن بصورةٍ غير مباشرة؛ كأن تشرحي له جزئيةً معينةً مثلًا، ثم تَطلُبي منه حلَّ نشاط معين عندما تقومين بأداء شيء معين، والعودة له حتى يبدأ في الاعتماد على نفسه شيئًا فشيئًا.

**• اتركي له حريةَ اختيار اللعبة التي يُريدها وقت الراحة، حتى يتسنى له مُعاودة الاستذكار بسهولة.

**• امدحي طفلك إذا أصاب، ووجِّهيه عند الخطأ، وغضِّي الطرفَ في البداية عن الدرجات المدرسية الضعيفة، واحرصي على بثِّ الثقة في نفسه دومًا.

**• لا يكنْ حبُّك له مَشروطًا بعمل الواجب، بل اجعليه يَشعُر بحبك له، بغضِّ النظَر عما يفعله ويُحَصِّله في المدرسة.

**• اجعلي وقت المذاكرة مُحببًا لطفلك يَتخلَّله الدعابة والضحك، وأصغي له عندما يَحكي لك شيئًا، وتفاعَلي مع ما يَحكيه.

**• احكي له عن طفولتك في المدرسة، وما واجهك مِن صعابٍ وكيف تغلبتِ عليها.



**أما بخصوص مذاكرة اللغات الأجنبيَّة خصوصًا، حتى وإن كنت لا تتقنينها جيدًا فعليك الاهتمام بها، وهناك عدة خطوات لتحفيزه على إتقانها كما ذكره بعضُ المختصِّين:

**• اطلبي منه أن يسمي الأشياء داخل المنزل باستخدام اللغة الإنجليزية.

**• ابحثي في المكتبة عن كُتُب مناسبة لتعلم هذه اللغة، أو «السي دي».

**• استخدمي أوراق الأسئلة المدرسية، وقصى صورًا من المجلات لمطابقتِها بمحتوى الأوراق، لمساعدة طفلك على الاستذكار المرئي.

**• كلما أتقن بعضًا مِن الكلمات كافئيه.
**



وأخيرًا نسأل الله أن يعينك ويرزقك الصحة، ويرزقك مولودًا سليمًا مُعافًى

**ويبارك لك فيهم، ويقر عينك بهم جميعًا
*


رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/fatawa_counsel...#ixzz4IqGrPXdY[/RIGHT]

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

تغريدات : نصائح في التربية 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
- كن قدوة حسنة لأبنائك واجعل أفعالك خير ترجمة لأقوالك!
- احذر التناقض بين أقوالك وأفعالك، فلا يمكنك مثلًا أن          تطالب ابنك المراهق بالابتعاد عن التدخين وأنت نفسك مدخن، فهذا غير منطقي          على الإطلاق!
- إذا أردت أن تكون أبا مثاليا فتجنب قاعدة" افعل ولا          تفعل".
على سبيل المثال، إذا أردت أن تعلمه قيمة التعاون، قم بأداء بعض المهام في          المنزل واطلب منه أن يساعدك ويقدم يد العون ...
- حدد يوم كل أسبوع للتنزه مع أبنائك وزيارة الأماكن التي          يحبونها،كالمتنز  هات، الحدائق،النوادي  ،الملاهي،المتاح  ف، أو المكتبة...
- لتشجيع أبنائك على تحمل المسئولية، يمكنك أن تعودهم منذ          الصغر على ترتيب غرفتهم وألعابهم وحوائجهم الخاصة!
- إياك ولوم الطفل أو انتقاده أمام الآخرين، بل انتظر حتى          تعودا للمنزل وتحدث معه...
- امنح أبناءك الحب والتشجيع والتقدير، حتى وإن كان من          خلال ابتسامة حانية!
- من أعظم قواعد التربية والتعامل والحكمة، قول المصطفى:"          ما كان الرفق في شئ إلا زانه وما نزع من شئ إلا شانه".
- أبعدوا أبنائكم عن الخوف من المستقبل، أو قلة الرزق،          وعودوهم على التوكل على الله، كونوا قدوة لهم في ذلك في القول والعمل.
- شجعوا أبنائكم على اختيار الصداقات المناسبة، علموه          كيفية اختيار الصديق: وفقا لآخلاقه وتميزه أو حفظه للقرآن مثلا.
- أيقظوا أطفالكم باستخدام أجمل الألفاظ والألقاب، وبالصوت          الهادي، ومن خلال التمسيد على أجسامهم، اشحنوهم بالحب منذ الصباح.
- لا تختم يومك بالصراخ على أطفالك وجعلهم يبكون قبل          النوم، لأنك بالتأكيد تريد لهم نوما هنيئا عميقا لا قلقا مليئا بالكوابيس.
- بعض الأخطاء والسلوكيات التي يقوم بها الأطفال لا تعبر          عن سوء نيتهم، فاحرصوا على تنبيهم لعدة مرات قبل اللجوء للعقاب.
- تجنبوا الشكوى المتكررة والعتب الدائم على أطفالكم،          وغيروا من أسلوبكم إلى التعامل بلطف والتنبيه والتوجيه.
- طفلك يتعلم من أفعالك أمامه أكثر من كلامك له، لذلك فكري          دائماً قبل الإنفعال.
- كل عبارة سب يتعلمها طفلك منك ستصبح جزء من شخصيته          لسنوات طويلة.
- أكدت الدراسات النفسية أن أغلب الآباء الذين يضربون          أبناءهم لا يفعلون ذلك لأسباب تربوية، بل يضربونهم للتنفيس عن غضبهم.
- تذمرك من الحياة بسبب تصرفات طفلك السيئة تجعله يفقد          الأمان وتشعره بأن قدومه للدنيا هو مصدر تعاسة لك.
- الرد على صراخ طفلك الغاضب بالصراخ يُعلّمه أن وسيلة          النقاش الوحيدة أثناء الغضب هي الصراخ فقط لاغير.
- في اللحظة التي تقارن فيها طفلك بالآخرين، اعلم أنك زرعت          فيه عقدة نفسية كبيرة ستلازمه مدى الحياة.
- أعطِ طفلك مساحة للتراجع عن كذبته بدلاً من إستخدام أسلوب التحقيق وكشف          ثغرات كذبته الذي يجعله يتمسك بكذبته أكثر خجلاً من الإعتراف.
- دور المعلم: يجب عليه أن يراقب الصغار، فمن نطق بكلمة          سيئة أو تصرف قومه بطريقة لينة مهذبة، وعلمه أن هذا لا يليق به كمسلم.
- احترموا سرّ أطفالكم، ولا تتحدثوا بما يخبروكم به أمام          العائلة، فأسرارهم بالنسبة لديهم ليست أقل أهمية وخصوصية من أسراركم.
- اصطحاب الطفل مبكرا إلى المدرسة أو النشاط والوصول قبل غيره من الطلاب،          يؤثر بشكل إيجابي على سلوكه المستقبلي في التميز، لا تكن سببا في تأخره.
- من أخطر الأمور التي تدمر الإبداع لدى الطفل هي السخرية          من أدائه، وتخطئته أمام أقرانه.. الحكمة مطلوبة.
- الرضا بقسمة الله من الذكور والإناث وعدم تسخط البنات          لقول الله تعالى:{وَإِذَا بشر أحدهم بالأنثى ظل وجهه مسودا وَهُوَ كظيم)
- أشكر طفلك على الجهد الذي يبذله وليس على ذكاءه،          فالمبالغة في مدح ذكاء الطفل أمامه تزيد من غباءه.
- عودوا أطفالكم على احترام الأخوال والأعمام، وتقديرهم،          وحتى إن وجد خلاف معهم، فلا تقحموا أطفالكم في هذا الخلاف.
- خصصوا بعض الوقت للتعامل مع أبنائكم على أنهم أعز          الأصدقاء، استمعوا لهم، شاوروهم، اطرحوا قضايا تهمهم.
- الرصيد المعنوي الذي تودعونه في أبنائكم صباحا، أنفع          بكثير من الرصيد المادي الذي تتركونه في أيديهم لتلبية احتياجاتهم.
- في اللحظة التي تقارن فيها طفلك بالآخرين، اعلم أنك زرعت          فيه عقدة نفسية كبيرة ستلازمه مدى الحياة.
- أطفالنا يسيئون التصرف كثيرًا حين يشعرون بالنعاس لأن          هذا الشعور يوتره، لذا من مصلحة الطفل النوم باكرا لينمو دماغه بشكل صحي
- حينما يكون الطفل صادقًا معك فلابد من تشجيعه على قول          الصدق، ولاداعي لعقابه، مع التوجيه الا يستمر الوقوع في الكذب.
- الكذب سلوك مكتسب لأينشأ به الطفل انما يتعلمه ويكتسبه          من البيئة المحيطة به.
- نقصر في تربية الأبناء نجهل مشاكلهم واحتياجاتهم، نغيب          عن عيونهم وأحضانهم، ثم ندخل عليهم ببعض الهدايا، فقط لنرضي ضميرنا.
- يملك الطفل رغبة في ممارسة الكلام. أعطه موضوعا ليتحدث          به، وابدأ بنقاشه، بدلا من أن يتكلم كلمات لا معنى لها.
-كن مثال القدوة الصالحة لأبناءك. في العبادة، في          التعامل، في الكلام، تأكد أن طفلك يراقب سلوكك، ويرسم لمستقبله بناء على          ذلك .
- المراقبة تضايق الطفل وتثقل عليه، فاترك له شيئا من          الحرية، واجتهد في إقناعه بأن هذه الحرية ستسلب إذا أساء استعمالها.
- اجلس بجوار أبناءك قبل النوم لدقائق، أخبرهم أنك تحبهم،          احضنهم، أهدهم فكرة مشجعة للغد، حتى يناموا متأملين، ويستيقظوا نشطين.
- ابتعد عن تحقير طفلك أو الإساءة إليه باللفظ، واكتف          بالعقاب إن لزم، ولا تلجأ للضرب إلا عند فشل كل وسائل العقاب الآخرى.
- كلمات المديح والثناء لطفلك، تغرس فيه طموحا لاكتساب          الصفة التي تمدحه بها.
- لا تجعل الخلافات الزوجية تؤثر على علاقتك بأبنائك، تذكر          أن الأبناءلا علاقة لهم بما يحدث بينك وبين شريك حياتك ، فلا تظلمهم.
- حينما يكون الطفل صادقًا معك فلابد من تشجيعه على قول          الصدق، ولاداعي لعقابه والقصاص منه، مع التوجيه.
- ثلاث مفاتيح جوهرية للعملية التربوية: العلم بشؤون          الأبناء ثم الصبر على تعليمهم وتأديبهم والدعاء لهم بالصلاح والنجاح.
- حين نستجيب لطلبات الطفل المعقولة، فإننا نجعله يشعر في          أعماقه بالامتنان لنا، هذا الامتنان عند الطفل هو الذي يولد الطاعة.
- عليك أن تشعر طفلك بالحب ، فالأطفال يحتاجون الى ذلك          الحب واعلامهم به بإستمرار!
- سلوك أطفالكم وأقوالهم تعبر عن تربيتكم وأخلاقكم وخاصة          في السنوات الأولى فاحرصوا أن لا يسمع أطفالكم منكم إلا المفردات الحسنة .
- ابتعدوا عن شراء القصير واحرصوا على تربية أطفالكم على          الحشمة، فهي وقار المرء وسر تميزه والحصن الحصين له من التردي أخلاقيا
- يقول سفيان الثوري: لاعب ابنك سبعاً وأدِّبه سبعاً          وصاحبه سبعاً ثم اتركه للتجارب.
إلى كل أم أوكلت مهمة إيقاظ ابنها للخادمة وإطعامه          والذهاب بصحبة السائق للمدرسة، أدركي ما تبقى من حبال عاطفية توشك أن تنقطع .
- حين ترفض طلب الطفل في البداية، ثم تستجيب لذلك بعد          الإلحاح والغضب، فإنك ترسخ في نفسه أهمية البكاء للحصول على مايريد.
- بعض الآباء يريدون من أبنائهم أن يكونوا نسخة عنهم في          تصرفاتهم وأذواقهم، ودراستهم وتخصصاتهم، وهذا تحطيم لشخصياتهم.
- عند التحدّث مع ولدك، نبرة الصوت التي تتكلّم بها مهمة          بقدر معنى الكلام الذي تقوله.
- المشاغبة عند الطفل ليست مذمومة دائما فقد تعني التميز          والشخصية التي تكره الجمود وتحتاج إلى توجيه ونماء لا للتوبيخ والإقصاء.
- حين نربي أبنائنا تربية صالحة وعظيمة، فإننا يجب أن نصبر          على دفع تكاليفها، فالسمو دائما مكلف، والانحدار سهل وأحيانا ممتع.
- مسح رأس الطفل من قبل الأب، واحتضانه من قبل الأم أمر في          غاية الأهمية لتلبية احتياجاته النفسية والعاطفية.
- ضبط الأعصاب في تربية الأبناء لا تعني تجاهل أخطائهم،          وإنما توخي الحكمة والحذر في التعامل مع السلوكيات السلبية.
- تربية أبنائك: جزء من نجاحاتك، وهو الأهم منها والأكثر          دواما ونفعا لك، أعط جزءا من الاهتمام لأهلك وأولادك.
- لا تقارن أبنائك بأبناء الآخرين وخاصة من الأقارب..          وتأكد أن التميز يأتي منك لا منهم، فاحرص على أن يشار إلى أبنائك بالبنان.
- تحملك لشقاوة أطفالك واجب، احذر أن تكون سببا في قتل          إبداعاتهم، وحائلا دون تنمية مهاراتهم.
- تربية الأبناء على الشجاعة لاتكون بتعلم الألعاب القتالية، وإنما بتعزيز          الثقة بالنفس، والتوكل على الله، والخوف منه لا من سواه.
- عودوا أطفالكم على الصدق من خلال الصدق معهم.. كونوا          صادقين أمامهم، ولا تطلقوا عليهم وصف "كذاب" بل قولوا: أنت مخطئ.
- عندما يذهب طفلك إلى النوم، اذهبي معه للغرفة، ضعيه على          السرير، امنحيه الأمان بقربك منه.
- قال رسول الله (لا تدعوا على أنفسكم، ولا تدعوا على أولادكم، ولا تدعوا على          أموالكم، لا توافقوا من الله ساعة يُسأل فيها عطاء فيستجيب لكم).
- عوّد طفلك أن يلجأ إلى الله تعالى، ويطلب منه العون          والقوة، وردّد أمامه الإستغفار ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .
http://www.saaid.net/twitter/137.htm

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> - ثلاث مفاتيح جوهرية للعملية التربوية: 
> العلم بشؤون          الأبناء
>  ثم الصبر على تعليمهم وتأديبهم
>  والدعاء لهم بالصلاح والنجاح.


*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

نفع الله بكن أخواتي الغاليات أم علي وأم رفيدة .
اللهم أصلح أحوالنا وأزوجنا وأبناءنا وبناتنا .... آمين

----------


## أم أروى المكية

العقاب أم التوجيه ؟!!

جميع الأطفال يخطئون إلى أن جميع  الأهل يتصرفون بشكل ما حينما يخطئ الطفل، لكن الفارق كبير جدا بين الأم  التي تلجأ للعقاب، والأم التي تلجأ لتهذيب السلوك وتوجيه الشخصية، الفارق  ليس فقط في وعى الأم وقدرتها على التصرف، بل في النتائج، ولا أقصد بالنتائج  النتائج الفورية مثل امتناع الطفل عن السلوك السوء، بل النتائج الحقيقية  الدائمة والأكثر أهمية وهى التغيير في شخصية وأفكار وسلوك الطفل.

*" فإذا أخطأ الطفل كأن ضرب أخاه الأصغر مثلا* " انفعلت الأم وعاقبت الطفل أوضربته أوصرخت فيه بعنف، ما هي الأفكار التي  ستدور في رأس هذا الطفل؟ كيف يفكر وكيف يرى نفسه وكيف يرى أمه وكيف يشعر  تجاه أخيه؟ سيشعر ربما بالغضب الشديد، ربما بالخزي، ربما بالخوف من صراخها  وعصبيتها، بأنه أخفق في الحصول على حب أمه، بأنه يكره أخاه الذي سلبه حب  أمه...!!! مشاعر سلبية وسيئة إلى أقصى درجة، وبالتأكيد سيكون لها آثارها  السيئة على نفسيته وعلى سلوكه فيما بعد، حتى وإن امتنع وقتها عن ضرب أخيه!  هل هذا هوالنجاح في التربية؟! هل العقاب أتى بالثمار المطلوبة ؟!

*ولكن البديل الآخر ليس هوالتساهل مع الخطأ وترك الطفل يفعل ما يحلو له بدون تدخّل* .
 بل البديل السليم هو التربية القائمة على فلسفة تهذيب السلوك والتوجيه.
  الفكرة هي أن تدرك الأم أن الطفل لا بد من أن يخطئ من آن لآخر، وأنه لا  يخطئ لأنه شرير أويرغب في إلحاق الضرر بالآخرين، بل لأنه تنقصه الخبرة  المناسبة في التعبير عن غضبه أوعن رغبته بشكل مقبول.

*" فإذا ضرب الطفل أخاه الأصغر* " تتجه هذه الأم  نحوه وتخاطبه بحزم قائلة أن ما فعله خطأ، ولا ينبغي أن يتكرر مرة أخرى،  وأنها تعلم أنه غاضب لأن الأخ الصغير كسر لعبته أومزّق رسوماته، وأن عليه  بعد ذلك أن يطلب المساعدة من أحد الكبار إذا ما احتاج مساعدة، لكن من الخطأ  أن نضرب أحد خاصة الصغار الذين لا يستطيعون الدفاع عن أنفسهم وقد يصابون  بأذى.

*هذه الأم أولا* أوضّحت بحزم أن السلوك خاطئ وغير مقبول ولن تسمح بتكراره .
 *ثانيا:* تفهمّت دوافع الطفل وتعاطفت مع شعوره .
*ثالثا*: وجّهته لما يمكنه فعله إذا تكررت المشكلة .
*رابعا*: لم تجعل الطفل يشعر بالخزي وبمشاعر سلبية تجاه نفسه أو أخيه أو أمه* .
**خامسا*:  وجّهته للتعاطف مع الأخ الصغير ومعرفة آثار السلوك الخاطئ الذي قام به  الطفل على الآخرين، وهى خطوة مهمة في اتجاه تكوين ضمير الطفل وتمييز الصواب  والخطأ.


*إلى كل أم وأب*:
 غيّروا فلسفتكم التربوية، لا  تربّوا أبنائكم كما تمت تربيتكم من قبل، فكروا في توجيه وتهذيب الشخصية  والسلوك، لا في عقاب الطفل والتنفيس عن غضبكم.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيك

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> بارك الله فيك


وفيك بارك الله .

----------


## أم أروى المكية

.. من مذكرات أم واعية لدورها ..

❤️درر في تربية اﻷبناء ❤️

 عودت أبنائي على الحذر من العقائد الفاسدة 
 فاصبحت ابنتي تحذف اللعبة التي فيها صليب.
كنت أعاني من كثرة شجار أبنائي فاحضرت قصصا فيها مبادئ التسامح 
 فتحسنت علاقتهم ببعض..
 جعلت ﻷبنائي مكافآت أسبوعية ووضعت ضوابط لبعض اﻷمور مثل تأخير الصلاة ..ضبط اﻻنفعال وغيرها وإذا تجاوزوها يتم الخصم من المكافأة .
كنت أحرص أن يتعلم أبنائي اﻻعتماد على أنفسهم 
فأعلم أهمية طلب العلم وأتركهم يذاكرون وحدهم واتابعهم.
وعندما اذهب للتسوق اجعلهم يشترون ويحاسبون بأنفسهم فأصبحو أكثر اعتماداً على انفسهم.
كنت أشغل ﻹبني عمره ٣ أعوام ونصف (جزء عم) مكرر قبل النوم 
وعندما وصل عمره ٥ أعوام اكتشفت أنه يحفظه كاملاً.
 احترمت أبنائي فاحترموني، قدرت لهم وﻷبيهم ما يقومون به ولو كان بسيطا فقدروني
 وضبطت انفعالاتي فصاروا يضبطون انفعاﻻتهم.
 علمتهم ذكر الله
فمثلا: أقول لهم من يريد بيت أو قصر بالجنة ونكرر سورة اﻹخلاص عشر مرات .
أو أقول لهم من يريد يزين بيته بالغرس والشجر في الجنة ونقول: سبحان الله والحمدلله وﻻ إله إلا الله والله أكبر ..
والذي يربد كنز يقول: لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله …..
 وهكذا حتى اعتادوا الذكر.
 من تجربتي أهم سبب لهداية اﻷبناء ..
استمرار الدعاء لهم وفي كل حين لاسيما في أوقات الآجابة وفي الخفاء وعلى مسامعهم .
 عودت أبنائي أن أذهب معهم لغرفتهم قبيل النوم وأقرأ وردي من القرآن.
 ثم انشغلت عنهم فترة فرأيت المصاحف في غرفهم يقرأون منها قبل النوم .
 زرعت في أبنائي التسامح والعفو وإحسان الظن بالآخرين فرأيت
 ذلك فيهم عندما كبروا .
 علقت أذكار الصباح والمساء في مكان جلوسنا 
فحفظوها بعد فترة وصاروا حريصين عليها .
 علمت أبنائي أن يدعوا ﻷنفسهم بكل ما يريدون
 في صلاتهم وأوقات اﻹجابة .
 كان والدي يشغل المسجل في السيارة كل صباح على تلاوة الشيخ المنشاوي 
وعندما كبرت أصبحت متفوقة في تلاوة القرآن وتجويده.
 كنت أجمع فائض الطعام النظيف وأرتبه وأعطيه أحد أبنائي يعطوه العمال
وأعطي الصغار منهم المال ليعطوه المحتاجين
 فأصبحوا يعتبرون الصدقه ومساعدة المحتاجين من أساسيات حياتهم .
 تعويدهم على الكلم الطيب وعندما يتأثروا بالعالم الخارجي فيتلفظوا بما ﻻ يرضي
أرفع يدي للسماء قائلة: أستغفر الله .. أستغفر الله .. وأدعو لهم بالهداية 
 فأصبحوا كذلك يفعلون مع غيرهم 
 ترديد آية الكرسي معهم 
قبل النوم مع خواتيم سورة البقرة “آمن الرسول ..” والمعوذات وسورة الملك 
 حتى صاروا يقرأونها عند غيابي ولايمكن يناموا بدونها. 
 متابعتهم عند الصلاة كل وقت وتذكيرهم بفضلها والحرص على الجماعة للكبار 
حتى اعتادوها وحرصوا عليها كثيرا
 ألبس المحتشم أمامهم منذ صغرهم مع بيان حرمة البنطال والقصير وأنهما تشبه..
 مما جعل بنياتي يستنكرون رؤيته وربما ذهبوا لمن تلبسه وقالوا لها:
 حرام عليك.. هذا لا يرضي الله 
تعويد أبنائي فضيلة العفو (الصغار) بقصص ملونة ومصورة وبيان أن العفو أجمل من الانتقام
و(الكبار) أذكرهم بقصة يوسف مع أخوته وعفوه.
 تعويدهم على السنن الرواتب وركعتي الضحى وسجود الشكر وصلاة الوتر والاستخارة ..
 عودتهم على إنكار المنكر بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة 
فأصبحوا ينكرون كل منكر يرونه كالموسيقى والدخان وغيره 
 وضعت صندوقا للتبرعات للأسرة 
وعودتهم على الصدقة على عمال النظافة ودفعها لهم بأنفسهم
 وأحيانا يدفعون من مصروفهم اليومي ..
 احترام الكبير وتقديره والذهاب بهم لزياره الأقارب من كبار السن وتقبيل رؤوسهم وأيديه
 عودهم على تقدير الكبير والحب والصلة ..
 وضع لوحة أسرية بالمنزل 
 تحوي تعليمات وفيها نجوم للتميز وسحب نجوم عند الخطأ مع الثواب والعقاب ..
 مشاركتهم الرأي في أمور الحياة - مارأيك برمي القاذورات ، ما رأيك التدخين  .. 
لتتكون عنده ملكة التعبير وإبداء الرأي ولو أخطأ نصوب خطأه برفق ..
 أربيهم بالعادة فاول ما أصبح أردد الأذكار بصوت يسمعونه
وعند الخروج أقول دعاء الخروج بصوت مسموع
وكذلك دعاء عند ركوب السيارة ودعاء دخول البيت
والتسمية قبل اﻷكل والحمد بعده 
 وكل ذكر من اذكار اليوم والليلة بنفس الطريقة حتى اعتادوا عليها
 واصبحوا يرددونها وربما ذكروني إذا غفلت
 في كل أمر أريدهم أن يمتثلوه أبدأ بنفسي تجربته 
 أقرأ عليهم كل يوم قبل النوم من كتاب رياض الصالحين
 فكان له اﻷثر الكبير عليهم .
 بدأت معهم من قصة نبي الله آدم عليه الصلاة والسلام والآن في قصة نبي الله  صالح وسأستمر إلى نهاية قصص اﻷنبياء بإذن الله مع التركيز على الجانب  الإيماني وأسألهم في نفس القصة .
 عودتهم على الاستغفار وبينت لهم فضله
فحينما نكون في زحمة الشارع والطريق متوقف نستغفر
 كذلك حينما نفقد شئ نردد دعاء الضالة ونستغفر إلى أن نجده فاعتادوا عليه .

.. اغرسوا وازرعوا لتحصدوا ، أبناء يدركون ما تعنيه العقيدة والدين والسنة..

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

الشيخ بن سعدي في ضيافة ابنته وصديقتها - الشيخ عبد الرزاق البدر حفظه الله:
​http://safeYouTube.net/w/kG5c

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

أضحك الله سنك أم علي .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*"**اليأسُ من صلاح الأولاد مع سطوة الفتن وكثرة المتغيرات كذبة شيطانية كبرى؛* *لا يصدقها بلسان حاله إلا من قلّ صبره وضعف توكله وترك الدعاء وعجز عن فعل الأسباب المُمكنة..
ومن أقصر طرق الإصلاح وأبلغها أثراً  توقير مقام الله في القلوب، وتعظيم شأن الصلاة المكتوبة والحض على إقامتها".**
[عبدالعزيز الشثري]



*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

(١) تعظم الأجور بتربية الأبناء والبنات على تعاليم الإسلام وأخلاقة كلما عظمت التحديات، وتعددت المخاطر‏فاحتسب أيها الأب المبارك
‏واحتسبي أيتها الأم الفاضلة
‏كل جهد مادي ومعنوي تبذلانه،
‏وكل تعب ونصب ينالكما في سبيل تربية أولادكما.

(٢) أيها الأبوان الكريمان
‏أنتما بحرصكما على تربية أولادكم على كل خير وفضيلة وخلق حسن
‏وباجتهادكما في تنشئة الأولاد على الاستقامة على دين ﷲ أداءً للواجبات،واجتنا  باً للمحرمات
‏أنتما بذلك تقفان على ثغر عظيم من ثغور الإسلام فالله ﷲ في حسن الحراسة،وتمام الرعاية،فلا يؤتين الإسلام من قبلكما.

(٣) ثمار حُسن التربية للأولاد التي تجنى في الدنيا والآخرة ثمار يانعة مبهجة ليس في الأمور المادية فحسب، وإنما فيما يحدثه صلاح الأولاد كذلك من سرور النفس، وطمأنينة القلب، وراحة البال، وسعادة الدنيا والآخرة
‏فلا يستكثر الأبوان أي جهد يبذلانه لتحقيق هذه الثمار العظيمة
‏أصلح ﷲ لنا الذريات.


د. خالد بن سعد الخشلان

----------

